# Longest lasting EOs



## Mobjack Bay

Moving ahead, I would like to try more EOs in my CP soap making, or possibly blends of EOs and FOs. For me, the EOs bring a special something to a soap that I haven’t been able to duplicate with an FO.  I used a limited range of EOs at very low percentages in my earliest soaps and the scents that I can still detect after 7-8 months are patchouli and lemongrass (weak). A batch that I made in early summer with tea tree, eucalyptus, lavender and peppermint still smells nice after 4 months, but I don’t think I can detect any lavender. A GMS I made 7 months ago with lavender EO (again, at a very low concentration) smells like soap.  Ginger, clove and cinnamon seem to be sticking around in soaps I made mid to late summer, but that’s only 2-3 months.  I searched the forum for recommendations on EOs that last, but found there wasn’t much specificity as to how long a scent lasts.  If you use EOs, have any of the following lasted 6 months or longer for you? TIA

Balsam Peru
Bergamot (recent discussion of this one fading fast)
Cedar
Cinnamon
Clary sage
Clove
Copaiba balsam
Eucalyptus
Geranium
Ginger
Lavender (a toss up?)
Lemongrass
Litsea cubeba (May Chang)
Neroli
Orange 10x
Palmarosa
Patchouli
Peppermint
Pettigrain
Rosemary
Rosewood
Sandalwood (very expensive)
Tea tree
Vetiver
Ylang Ylang


----------



## shunt2011

Patchouli sticks really well for me.   I have a Peppermint, Tea Tree and Lavender that's still hanging around well after a year.  Rosemary & Mint sticks well for me as does Eucalyptus & Mint.  Lemongrass mixed with a bit of Litsea sticks quite well too.   I don't use a lot of EO's in my soaps.


----------



## lsg

I have used many of the EO's you listed, but always in blends.  Blends seem to last longer for me.  A blend that has a base note, middle note and top note works well for me.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Relle somehow I missed that there is a forum with “essential oil” in the title.  If it’s appropriate and doable, maybe this thread should be moved there?   moved

***
The general lack of responses is making me think that few EOs last 6 months...


----------



## Millie

Two years or more for these on your list!

Cedar
Lavender (40/42)
Litsea cubeba (the original soap was lightly scented, and remains lightly lemony)
Palmarosa
Patchouli
Ylang Ylang #1 (only tried it in a big blend but it dominates in a 3yr soap!)

Also making the 2yr +  mark
Spearmint
Labdanum Resinoid (hoping someone will find a good source for this, one of the best scents in the world)
Anise (star anise or anise star? can't remember off hand)
In blends spices are holding great, and Benzoin (don't like it on its own at all).

Lemongrass holds at least a year but I haven't kept any in stock longer than that. Peppermint does fade along with the tingle but you can still smell it for over a year.

That is all I can remember for now. YMMV.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Millie said:


> Two years or more for these on your list!
> 
> Cedar
> Lavender (40/42)
> Litsea cubeba (the original soap was lightly scented, and remains lightly lemony)
> Palmarosa
> Patchouli
> Ylang Ylang #1 (only tried it in a big blend but it dominates in a 3yr soap!)
> 
> Also making the 2yr +  mark
> Spearmint
> Labdanum Resinoid (hoping someone will find a good source for this, one of the best scents in the world)
> Anise (star anise or anise star? can't remember off hand)
> In blends spices are holding great, and Benzoin (don't like it on its own at all).
> 
> Lemongrass holds at least a year but I haven't kept any in stock longer than that. Peppermint does fade along with the tingle but you can still smell it for over a year.
> 
> That is all I can remember for now. YMMV.


This is very encouraging.  Thanks Millie!  Does the Ylang Ylang EO accelerate for you?


----------



## Millie

I have only used it in a couple blends, and acceleration did happen. So likely but not definitely 

I'm very sleep deprived so my memory isn't great. So with a grain of salt: the only ones from my list that don't accelerate for me are patchouli, cedar, lavender, anise, spearmint and peppermint. Litsea I don't remember - I usually go with the cheaper lemongrass, which does accelerate for me.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Millie said:


> I'm very sleep deprived so my memory isn't great. So with a grain of salt: the only ones from my list that don't accelerate for me are patchouli, cedar, lavender, anise, spearmint and peppermint. Litsea I don't remember - I usually go with the cheaper lemongrass, which does accelerate for me.


Thanks Millie.  Until recently, many of my soaps were high in lard or soft oils and I really didn’t have any issues with acceleration except when I added orange wax.  I’ve been working with more palm and things are moving faster.  I will try to remember to keep the potential for acceleration in mind as I move forward.  Remembering is the hardest part .  P.S. get some sleep!


----------



## Millie

Most of mine are palm so acceleration is very noticeable. How do you like the orange wax? I did try that some time ago, I wonder how the scent is holding up. 
And thanks, I'll sleep as much as the baby lets me.... about 2 hrs at a time these days


----------



## KiwiMoose

Patchouli and Palmarosa still lasting after one year ( possible acceleration with Palmarosa)
Spearmint and Rosemary blend lasting after 11 months
Litsea lasting after 11 months (no acceleration)
Lemongrass not too bad but not as good as Litsea
Anise going strong in a blend with lavender after 6 months
Ylang Ylang and Lavender faded, as have all citrus


----------



## SoaperForLife

Millie said:


> Two years or more for these on your list!
> Lavender (40/42)


Don't know how you can get Lavender 40/42 to last two years.... my batch made in May was rapidly losing it's scent.


----------



## Millie

SoaperForLife said:


> Don't know how you can get Lavender 40/42 to last two years.... my batch made in May was rapidly losing it's scent


I don't know how.... magic? I only kept the batch that long because it was problematic from the start, but the batch cured out well. I thought it was about to go dossy early on too, but never did. Ended up being kind of great.

I think it's interesting too that KiwiMoose had Ylang ylang fade. Do the grades make a difference? I've only had it in blends so maybe it really does help to blend things as lsg mentioned. The bars I have from a batch in June 2016 are still very well scented. I looked up the recipe and the other EOs are Blood Orange, Petitgrain, Palmarosa and Patchouli. A note from September the same year says "no scent!". A note from the following January says "amazing, exotic, floral scent!!"


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Millie said:


> Most of mine are palm so acceleration is very noticeable. How do you like the orange wax? I did try that some time ago, I wonder how the scent is holding up.
> And thanks, I'll sleep as much as the baby lets me.... about 2 hrs at a time these days


The orange wax soap I’m using at the kitchen sink is now 6 months old and still has a very light orange scent.
I forgot you have a baby in the house!  That’s a very good explanation for sleep deprivation.

I’ve tried to research the “anchoring” idea but so far haven’t turned up all that much.  I found one small bit of instructions on a candle making site (lost track of the link) that stated FOs should be added to wax and allowed to sit for a few minutes to allow the FO to react/bind(?) with the wax. I was left with the impression that the FO would react with the wax, but can’t recall exactly what the wording was.  We also know, I think, that natural scents don’t last when oils are infused with flowers. I may try some experiments where I add lavender to oil on its own and lavender and lemongrass together to oil, warm them up a bit, and then let them sit for a few days before I make soap. If EOs that don’t last on their own are “anchored” they must react or complex somehow with (or in the presence of) EOs that last longer (the anchors).  It would be nice to know more.


----------



## HowieRoll

I've added notes to your original list with my experience of whether the scents last longer than 6 months (all my EOs come from New Directions):

Balsam Peru - never tried it
Bergamot (recent discussion of this one fading fast) - doesn't last as strong
Cedar - yes (I use Virginian)
Cinnamon - definitely yes (I use leaf)
Clary sage - never tried it
Clove - yes
Copaiba balsam - not sure; have some and would love to know the answer!
Eucalyptus - I can't say this one lasts on its own, but a blend helps
Geranium - yes
Ginger - never tried it
Lavender (a toss up?) - I use lavandin now and feel that lasts better
Lemongrass - yes
Litsea cubeba (May Chang) - yes
Neroli - never tried it
Orange 10x - I use 5-fold and it doesn't really last
Palmarosa - yes
Patchouli - definitely
Peppermint - yes
Pettigrain - I use the "natural blend" and it definitely lasts
Rosemary - yes
Rosewood - I have the "natural blend" and although I LOVE the smell, it doesn't last for me
Sandalwood (very expensive) - never tried it
Tea tree - never tried it
Vetiver - never tried it
Ylang Ylang - yes, definitely (I use Ylang Ylang #3)

To the list of scents that last a long time I will add:

Anise (star) - agree with others that it lasts beyond 6 months
Basil (sweet) - little goes a long way in a blend and it lasts forever
Eucalyptus Lemon - little goes a long way in a blend and it lasts forever
Fir Needle (Siberian) - lasts forever
Spearmint - lasts forever!

Like others, I feel blends make scents last longer, and some of the EOs that fade faster still help round things out long term.  For instance, if I were to make, say, a patchouli/lavender soap and a patchouli/bergamot soap, many months later, and even though the lavender and bergamot will fade back and patchouli will take the lead, I will still have 2 different smelling soaps.   

Anyway, that's been my experience!


----------



## Millie

I can't smell Copaiba Balsam at all, even full strength, straight from the bottle. So mad at my nose for this! It sounds wonderful the way people describe it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@HowieRoll Thank you for taking the time to provide this detailed information, which is super helpful.  The very last part about the patchouli blends is intriguing.

I have EOs in a cart


----------



## SoapSisters

Thanks @Mobjack Bay for posting this question and @HowieRoll for such useful info on EOs. I've found EOs to be more reliable (no acceleration or ricing, for the most part) than FOs I can buy where I live.

@HowieRoll, would you mind sharing what you blend Basil with? I'm intrigued!


----------



## SoaperForLife

HowieRoll said:


> I've added notes to your original list with my experience of whether the scents last longer than 6 months (all my EOs come from New Directions):
> Tea tree - never tried it


I can vouch for the staying power of tea tree eo.  I made a tea tree with charcoal soap about two years ago and I still have a few bars -  can definitely still smell the tea tree.


----------



## HowieRoll

SoapSisters said:


> @HowieRoll, would you mind sharing what you blend Basil with? I'm intrigued!



These two blend variations are from LovinSoap, although I have made adjustments to both the percentages and added litsea cubeba to one and eucalyptus lemon to the other (I use it at 5% oil weight):

35% Rosemary
30% Lime
25% Grapefruit
5% Litsea Cubeba
5% Basil (sweet)

35% Rosemary
25% Lime
25% Grapefruit
10% Eucalyptus lemon
5% Basil (sweet)

I also made a soap in January 2017 with the blend below at 3% oil weight, and it still has some scent (albeit greatly reduced).  It was too overpowering for me the first year or so, but then toned down to a nice blend.  If I did it again, I would probably either try it at 2% or add something else, although not sure what!:

61% Spearmint
39% Basil (sweet)

In August 2018 I made the following blend for a friend's camping outing (used at 3.5% oil weight), and I did not like the blend one bit; it just felt like the smell was off balance.  But my husband and all the women who received a bar liked it, so what do I know.  :

55% Peppermint
30% Spearmint
15% Basil (sweet)

PS  I wanted to add that as I mentioned in the thread I started about reviews of blends from EOCalc.com, I store my cured soaps in plastic clamshell containers (single batch in each) as opposed to open air and that has helped greatly with scent retention.


----------



## SoapSisters

HowieRoll said:


> These two blend variations are from LovinSoap, although I have made adjustments to both the percentages and added litsea cubeba to one and eucalyptus lemon to the other (I use it at 5% oil weight):
> 
> 35% Rosemary
> 30% Lime
> 25% Grapefruit
> 5% Litsea Cubeba
> 5% Basil (sweet)
> 
> 35% Rosemary
> 25% Lime
> 25% Grapefruit
> 10% Eucalyptus lemon
> 5% Basil (sweet)
> 
> I also made a soap in January 2017 with the blend below at 3% oil weight, and it still has some scent (albeit greatly reduced).  It was too overpowering for me the first year or so, but then toned down to a nice blend.  If I did it again, I would probably either try it at 2% or add something else, although not sure what!:
> 
> 61% Spearmint
> 39% Basil (sweet)
> 
> In August 2018 I made the following blend for a friend's camping outing (used at 3.5% oil weight), and I did not like the blend one bit; it just felt like the smell was off balance.  But my husband and all the women who received a bar liked it, so what do I know.  :
> 
> 55% Peppermint
> 30% Spearmint
> 15% Basil (sweet)
> 
> PS  I wanted to add that as I mentioned in the thread I started about reviews of blends from EOCalc.com, I store my cured soaps in plastic clamshell containers (single batch in each) as opposed to open air and that has helped greatly with scent retention.


So much valuable information here! Thanks so much for taking the time out to share your basil blend knowledge. Much appreciated!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I will be kicking off my new “line” of EO scented soaps soon .  I ordered lavender 40/42, lavandin, pettigrain, cinnamon (leaf), litsea, palmarosa and Ylang Ylang.  I already have patchouli, cedar (Virginian?, I think), peppermint, tea tree, eucalyptus, rosemary, lemongrass and possibly small amounts of a few others.  The plan right now is to compare the lavender and lavandin on their own and in an EO blend.  What’s are good base notes to mix with lavender or lavandin?  I like patchouli but realize some don’t.  I also like the Revive blend from EOCalc, but with tea tree, eucalyptus and peppermint in the mix it may not be the best for testing the longevity of the lavender and lavandin.


----------



## cmzaha

Mobjack Bay said:


> This is very encouraging.  Thanks Millie!  Does the Ylang Ylang EO accelerate for you?


I have always found Ylang Ylang to accelerate, but I really dislike it so I have not used it in a long time. Petitgrain is very overpowering and will stick like glue and the Vetiver also overpowers and sticks like glue so go lightly with those two. I really do not use them in soap since they are expensive but do love a touch of Vetiver with Lemongrass in lotion.


----------



## geniash

> try it at 2% or add something else, although not sure what!:
> 61% Spearmint
> 39% Basil (sweet)



Frankincense! I'd do something like that: 30% Frankincense, 30% Spearmint, 40 % Basil.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

cmzaha said:


> Vetiver also overpowers and sticks like glue so go lightly with those two. I really do not use them in soap since they are expensive but do love a touch of Vetiver with Lemongrass in lotion.



I also bought some vetiver, not to use in soap, but with the plan to try it in a lotion.  I guess you were reading my  mind


----------



## Dawni

Geranium and patchouli sticks. I have a soap with it, lavender and patchouli that's going on 10mos and there's no lavender left. I recently added clove to that, for the same recipe...

I also have a cedarwood, rosemary and lemongrass from around the same time that still smells faintly of something but I seriously can't even tell which one it is so I'll say it's all three haha

Spearmint also sticks. I have a soap that still smells of it alone, and I'm sure it was a blend but I can't find it in my notes right now.

Errr.. I'll have to sniff my soaps tomorrow and come back lol


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

I don’t much care for ylang ylang but I do have a blend with patchouli, bergamot, lavender and pine that smell delightful. Veviter is on my list but it is pricey!


----------



## HowieRoll

Mobjack Bay said:


> I will be kicking off my new “line” of EO scented soaps soon .  I ordered lavender 40/42, lavandin, pettigrain, cinnamon (leaf), litsea, palmarosa and Ylang Ylang.  I already have patchouli, cedar (Virginian?, I think), peppermint, tea tree, eucalyptus, rosemary, lemongrass and possibly small amounts of a few others.  The plan right now is to compare the lavender and lavandin on their own and in an EO blend.  What’s are good base notes to mix with lavender or lavandin?  I like patchouli but realize some don’t.  I also like the Revive blend from EOCalc, but with tea tree, eucalyptus and peppermint in the mix it may not be the best for testing the longevity of the lavender and lavandin.



This is exciting, and I can't wait to hear how it goes for you!


----------



## Tourmaline

@Millie - That's so weird, I just received a bottle of copaiba balsam in the mail and I can barely smell it! What I can smell is kind of like balsamic vinegar, but without the tartness. Noses are weird.

Also, are you still looking for labdanum? Eden Botanicals has the smaller sizes of labdanum absolute on sale right now.


----------



## Millie

@Tourmaline Thanks for the tip! I'm looking for the cheap stuff for soaps but if I start making perfumes I would definitely shell out the cash for that scent.  And glad to know I'm not the only one who has trouble smelling CB.


----------



## Tourmaline

I didn't know they made cheap labdanum! Let me know if you find any, I'd love to experiment with it but I have yet to find any that I can afford.


----------



## Millie

NDA used to carry the resinoid, was nicely affordable. Hope they bring it back one day.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I haven't been able to digest this article yet (link was posted in another recent thread), but it will be interesting to compare the information Kevin Dunn provided in the table with the experiences reported above.

https://roberttisserand.com/2011/06/essential-oils-in-soap-interview-with-kevin-dunn/


----------



## Zany_in_CO

_*@Mobjack Bay*_ Here's a PDF EO Safety - Quick Reference Chart you can "maybe" download. Try it to see if it works.*

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/pdf-download-eo-safety-quick-reference.69566/
*
My second year of soapmaking (2005) I devoted the whole year to researching and using essential oils. I'm going through my File to see if there's anything that might be useful for you.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zany_in_CO said:


> _*@Mobjack Bay*_ Here's a PDF EO Safety - Quick Reference Chart you can "maybe" download. Try it to see if it works.
> *
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/pdf-download-eo-safety-quick-reference.69566/
> *
> My second year of soapmaking (2005) I devoted the whole year to researching and using essential oils. I'm going through my File to see if there's anything that might be useful for you.



Thanks, and for this as well:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/pdf-download-eo-safety-quick-reference.69566/#post-801744


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Here's another doc containing research by Melody Upham of Rainbow Meadow:

_*Essential Oil Amounts in Soap*_

Some of the best info about EOs online used to come from aromatherapy sites. Sadly, that's no longer true or I would send links galore. 

A couple of things you should be aware of when you start testing:
Both Cinnamon and Clove should be used with a light touch. Not only are they "heaters", as in heat the batch up the minute they hit the batter but they are also extremely sensitizing. So, I have a Cin/Clove blend I keep on hand whenever I want to add a touch of spice.

Peppermint should also be used "judiciously". It's been known to cause discomfort in the, ahem,  "nether regions"... moreso for guys than us gals.


----------



## Aromasuzie

Mobjack Bay said:


> I will be kicking off my new “line” of EO scented soaps soon .  I ordered lavender 40/42, lavandin, pettigrain, cinnamon (leaf), litsea, palmarosa and Ylang Ylang.  I already have patchouli, cedar (Virginian?, I think), peppermint, tea tree, eucalyptus, rosemary, lemongrass and possibly small amounts of a few others.  The plan right now is to compare the lavender and lavandin on their own and in an EO blend.  What’s are good base notes to mix with lavender or lavandin?  I like patchouli but realize some don’t.  I also like the Revive blend from EOCalc, but with tea tree, eucalyptus and peppermint in the mix it may not be the best for testing the longevity of the lavender and lavandin.



The type of oils and fats you use in your soap recipe will also affect how long the essential oils last.  The more saturated fats you have in your soap, the longer the oils will last as it slows down the evaporation of the essential oils.  Patchouli is a very strong smelling oil but I've found that those that don't like the smell are able to tolerate the aroma at low dilutions. Clary sage isn't a "base" oil but is also strong smelling and works well with lavender.  I would use one part clary sage to 4 parts lavender.  I will be interested to hear what you think of the difference of the aroma between your lavender and lavindin soap.  Most "lavender" products actually use lavindin eo as it has a higher essential oil yield than lavender and is cheaper


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Aromasuzie said:


> The type of oils and fats you use in your soap recipe will also affect how long the essential oils last.  The more saturated fats you have in your soap, the longer the oils will last as it slows down the evaporation of the essential oils.  Patchouli is a very strong smelling oil but I've found that those that don't like the smell are able to tolerate the aroma at low dilutions. Clary sage isn't a "base" oil but is also strong smelling and works well with lavender.  I would use one part clary sage to 4 parts lavender.  I will be interested to hear what you think of the difference of the aroma between your lavender and lavindin soap.  Most "lavender" products actually use lavindin eo as it has a higher essential oil yield than lavender and is cheaper


Thanks for the info.  Why/how do saturated fats slow down evaporation of EOs?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Aromasuzie said:


> The more saturated fats you have in your soap, the longer the oils will last


I've found that to be true. That's why I like lard in my soaps.


Aromasuzie said:


> Clary sage isn't a "base" oil but is also strong smelling and works well with lavender.  I would use one part clary sage to 4 parts lavender


Mind-smells really nice. Thanks!


Aromasuzie said:


> the difference of the aroma between your lavender and lavindin soap.  Most "lavender" products actually use lavindin eo as it has a higher essential oil yield than lavender and is cheaper


I've found that to be true as well. The problem is the inconsistency of lavandin from one batch to another. Disappointing.


----------



## Aromasuzie

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thanks for the info.  Why/how do saturated fats slow down evaporation of EOs?



Saturated fats are solid at room temperature, so when the essential oils are infused with it, it slows down the release and evaporation process compared to lighter unsaturated oils.  Protects them in a "fatty" bubble.  High temperature storage will also speed up evaporation.  This is the reason why balms have higher dilution of essential oils (63% in white tiger balm) compared to lotions (2-5%).  I also imagine that the higher the water content of the soap, the greater the evaporation of essential oils.  As soap is a result of an emulsification, the essential oils will be evenly dispersed throughout.  As the soap hardens and water is lost, some essential oils will evaporate with it but others will be protected by the fats within the soap.  Hopefully that makes sense


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@HowieRoll will you share your percentages on the patch/lavender and patch/bergamot blends?  I haven’t been able to make soap in almost two weeks, but I’m off next week and trying to decide what to do first!


----------



## HowieRoll

Mobjack Bay said:


> @HowieRoll will you share your percentages on the patch/lavender and patch/bergamot blends?  I haven’t been able to make soap in almost two weeks, but I’m off next week and trying to decide what to do first!



Oh, Mobjack Bay, I'm sorry for the miscommunication on my part but I was only using those two as hypotheticals off the top of my head because they were simple blend examples (and easy to type!) and I was feeling somewhat lazy.  But an actual example of a blend where I switch out the top note (that doesn't generally stand on its own) is:  58% Orange 5-fold, 25% Cedarwood (Virginian), 17% Dark Patchouli.  Sometimes I switch the orange with 58% Bergamot, and even though the orange and bergamot aren't known to stick I still feel like the soaps smell differently months later.  

Anyway, in the past, I have made a 90% Lavender 10% Patchouli (dark) soap and it was okay, but I felt like it was missing something.  Now I mostly tend to go for blends that involve at least 3 EOs.  A while ago @SideDoorSoaps shared a blend and I've made it now a couple times and LOVE it.  I feel like the lavender (lavandin, in my case) is somehow accentuated by the blend, which is what I was hoping for with just lavender/patchouli but never got there.  

From SideDoorSoaps:
28% Lavender (I've been using lavandin)
28% Patchouli
15% Orange 5-fold
15% Amyris
14% Rosemary

PS  EOCalc.com suggests blending 65% Lavender with 35% Patchouli, which might be great.  I didn't go that high with the patchouli in my lav/patch blend, but maybe that was the problem with it!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@HowieRoll Good to know and both of those blends smell great in my brain. Thanks!

In case anyone is interested, I found a webpage with useful information about storing EOs and how long to expect them to last:

https://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/blog/articles/how-to-store-essential-oils-to-maximize-oil-life.html

And this one with general information about EOs, including how they are produced:
https://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/blog/products/about-essential-oils.html


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@HowieRoll @KiwiMoose - I need additional info on the type of anise EO.   According to AromaWeb, there are two - Star Anise oil (Illicium verum) and Anise oil (Pimpinella ansium).

I was also looking for safe usage rates.  At WSP, the IFRA maximum usage of Illicium verum for soap is given as 0.1%.  Does that sound about right?  It sounds really low, compared with cinnamon leaf at 0.5%, for example.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I used Illicium verum (star anise) and I used 10g EO to 1000g oil, which sounds like it's over the safe usage rate?  It was combined with 30g Lavender EO  and it held its own against the lavender.  If anything, especially after 6 months, the Anise was stronger than the lavender.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

If I’m reading these sources correctly, this pdf gives 0.5% for class 9A soap: https://www.nhrorganicoils.com/uploads/20180926192722e_Anise_Star_IFRA_48.pdf

And Nature’s Garden gives 0.1% for soap on the IFRA certificate info linked off this page: https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/wholesale-star-anise-essential-oil


----------



## KiwiMoose

Eeek! So that would mean 1g in 1000g oils? Hardly seems worth it!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I poked around EOCalc and mostly found blends using 1 -1.5 g of star anise EO for “light” and 5 -7.5 g for “strong” per 1000 g oil.  For example,  “South of France” for the lower end and “Wake the Dead” for the higher end.  The “Blackjack” blend, which is just star anise and spearmint, uses 12 g of star anise EO for 1000 g of oils for a “moderate” scent level.   Higher concentrations of anise for that blend are in the red zone (violates IFRA standards).

I’m wanting to try the South of France blend, which is lavender (50%), orange (20%), patchouli (20%) and anise (10%).

As a side note, this morning is the first time I noticed that the EOCalc calculator has been updated to provide the weights for the blends in grams for total oils in grams.


----------



## HowieRoll

I've used Anise Star (_Illicium verum_) from ND a couple times and generally haven't used it at more than 1% of oil weight, *although this source states *"Tisserand and Young recommend a dermal maximum of 1.75%."  I say generally, because I used it in a blend once where the EOs totaled 3% oil weight (60% peppermint, 40% anise star) and that meant the anise star came in at 1.2% usage, which I didn't personally feel was a safety issue.

I'm super excited for you to try the South of France - can't tell you how many times I've wanted to make it and haven't gotten around to it yet!  You are inspiring me to get out the Anise Star!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

HowieRoll said:


> I've used Anise Star (_Illicium verum_) from ND a couple times and generally haven't used it at more than 1% of oil weight, *although this source states *"Tisserand and Young recommend a dermal maximum of 1.75%."  I say generally, because I used it in a blend once where the EOs totaled 3% oil weight (60% peppermint, 40% anise star) and that meant the anise star came in at 1.2% usage, which I didn't personally feel was a safety issue.
> 
> I'm super excited for you to try the South of France - can't tell you how many times I've wanted to make it and haven't gotten around to it yet!  You are inspiring me to get out the Anise Star!


I understand the reason for the IFRA guidelines, but given how flighty most EOs are in soap, I can’t help but wonder what the final concentrations are after curing.  I imagine the EU makers are getting a handle on it since their soaps have to go through an analysis. 

You may get to the South of France scented soap before I do. I still have to order the EO!


----------



## HowieRoll

Mobjack Bay said:


> You may get to the South of France scented soap before I do. I still have to order the EO!



Well, get on it!  A whole new world awaits!  lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> I understand the reason for the IFRA guidelines, but given how flighty most EOs are in soap, I can’t help but wonder what the final concentrations are after curing.  I imagine the EU makers are getting a handle on it since their soaps have to go through an analysis.
> 
> You may get to the South of France scented soap before I do. I still have to order the EO!


I have all those oils right here right now....race ya!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

And now I’m thinking about ordering some benzoin, too, especially after reading this.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

@Mobjack Bay, I’ve used lavandin as well! I like how it’s just a bit more floral than the lavender. And I’m so glad you love the blend. It is my fave! For my Lavender and patchouli, I just like it equal parts and use dark patchouli. I’m not a huge Lavender fan...ooh lately I have been loving Lavender and lemon!!


----------



## HowieRoll

Thanks for bringing up that thread, @Mobjack Bay, because I just noticed I had made a typo that needs to be corrected!  Aye, aye aye.  Anyway, I wrote that I used benzoin at 5% oil weight, but that is incorrect - I've never used it above 2% because it may be a sensitizer for some people.  I must've been looking at the SF for that recipe.  Oy.  

(as an aside, I upped the cocoa butter from 25% to 30% on my chocolate soap this year, added the 2% oil weight benzoin, and call it chocolate mousse.  It smells incredible.  As another aside, I just took out a bar I made last year with 25% cocoa butter and 2% benzoin and it still smells like hot chocolate.  It's faded a little, but still love it.  Bottom line is I encourage you to get the benzoin.  Do it!  Do it!  Do it!  How's that for enabling?).


----------



## Hawksquill

The EOs I've used that have lasted the longest so far are lavender (going strong at 18 months+ now!) and a blend of peppermint and tea tree.


----------



## Millie

Hawksquill said:


> The EOs I've used that have lasted the longest so far are lavender (going strong at 18 months+ now!) and a blend of peppermint and tea tree.



Phew, glad I'm not the only one lavender sticks for!! I gave out the same batch of lavender soaps a couple years in a row, and since this thread I've been plagued with the thought that I might have given out musty smelling soaps. 

I noticed lavender shares a good chunk of aroma chemicals in common with petitgrain which is supposed to stick great.  Maybe a portion of lavender's makeup fades out while the remainder sticks?

Petitgrain (Sicily, NDA): 45.9% linalyl acetate
Lavender 40/42 (NDA): 36.1% linalyl acetate, 29.5% linalool
Linalyl acetate reacts with lye to make linalool and some other stuff, says the internet.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Hawksquill said:


> The EOs I've used that have lasted the longest so far are lavender (going strong at 18 months+ now!) and a blend of peppermint and tea tree.



What kind of lavender do you use?  I now have 40/42 and lavandin, but haven’t had a chance to make soap for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## lsg

For soap, I use 40/42.  For lotions creams, etc., I use French fine lavender.


----------



## Hawksquill

Mobjack Bay said:


> What kind of lavender do you use?  I now have 40/42 and lavandin, but haven’t had a chance to make soap for a couple of weeks now.



I use 40/42 and it's stuck really well!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I have star anise EO on the way .  

I also wanted to add that I’ve had good results with using orange wax for a lasting orange scent in my soaps.  A soap I made on May 24, 2019, using 3% orange wax still smells orangey.  Orange wax definitely accelerates.  If anyone is interested, there’s more info about the wax and my and other member experiences using it, here.  

I’ve also had good results using Monoi de Tahiti oil (flower infused CO) at 5% of a recipe.  A soap I made in April 2019 still has a light scent (better with a “fresh nose”) and the soap I made in August smells great.  More about the oil and my results, here.  I bought it on Amazon (Sparkle brand).  I gave some of the first batch to my stepmother and she couldn’t smell it at all, but my son thought it was pretty strongly scented.  I later learned from my sister that my stepmother is smelling-impaired.


----------



## SoapSisters

I made an oatmeal soap with star anise and 10-fold orange - and I love it!! Not sure how long the orange is going to last, but for the meantime I'm enjoying it. In fact, I regularly share soap with friends and family, but I'm keeping these for myself.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

lsg said:


> I have used many of the EO's you listed, but always in blends.  Blends seem to last longer for me.  A blend that has a base note, middle note and top note works well for me.


Do you have any blends that are favorites that you would be willing to share?


----------



## 0115d8cf

SoapSisters said:


> I made an oatmeal soap with star anise and 10-fold orange - and I love it!! Not sure how long the orange is going to last, but for the meantime I'm enjoying it. In fact, I regularly share soap with friends and family, but I'm keeping these for myself.



Orange and star anise is such a sleeper, so underrated. Love it. I find that kaolin in my citrus soaps keeps the scent around longer.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Okay folks, I need some suggestions for pairing a “sticking” EO blend with this soap:  
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/stormy-seas-soap-revisited.76902/

I used the EoCalc Revive blend the last time, but I already use like that blend in another soap I make and would like something different for this one.  I’m thinking a blend based on cedar might evoke the smell of ships caulked with tree resins, but any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ships Caulked with tree resin blend.  
December 5, 2007

1) Blend
   2 parts Cedarwood, Virginia EO
   3 parts Sandalwood EO or FO (Sweetcakes has the best FO)

2) Then blend
   1 part Cedar/Sandal Blend
   4 parts Fir Needle EO


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m sure I would like that one @Zany_in_CO , but I’m trying to stick with EOs for this soap and sandalwood is definitely out of my price range .  I also don’t have any fir EO right now.  I went searching for blends with cedarwood and found some by @HowieRoll in this post.  I believe I have everything but the spearmint on hand and I already have that ordered.

_The cedarwood orange soap I make (and love the smell of) is:

58% Orange 5-fold 
25% Cedarwood (Virginian)
17% Dark Patchouli

A more earthy-smelling blend is:

60% Bergamot
25% Cedarwood (Virginian)
15% Dark Patchouli

Another blend that I created and has been a huge hit is:

30% Dark Patchouli
20% Cedarwood (Virginian)
20% Amyris
20% Peppermint
10% Spearmint
_
Other few other blends with cedarwood that were recommended in that same thread look like stickers:

“cedarwood and spearmint with just a touch of lemongrass to file off the rough edge” by Susie
“may chang, pine and cedarwood are delightful” by SideDoorSoaps

It sounds like it’s a useful EO for blending.


----------



## Dawni

I've tried that exact one.. Lemongrass, cedarwood and spearmint (in descending order). It's great. I've added rosemary to those in a separate soap, also good.

I have another soap that has lavender, tea tree and eucalyptus with cedarwood.. I like it, but noses are different hehe. I think it tones down the "medicinal" smells of the other two.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I got sidetracked with practicing swirls for a bit, but finally got around to testing some matcha tea infusions that I scented with this blend of EOs at 4% of oil wt.:

Rosemary 47%
Litsea 35%
Basil 18%

It smells wonderful, but I made the mistake of not checking the usage rate for the Basil EO until after I finished making the soap.  I don’t own Tisserand and Young, but from what I can find online, it looks like basil is another EO that should be used at relatively low concentrations.  I will probably shoot for 5-10% in the blend moving ahead.  I guess I’m beginning to understand the value of blending EOs that have different chemical compositions...

ETA: according to the WSP website fragrance calculator, the recommended usage for basil EO is 0.01% in cp soap.  

After a bit more research I’ve learned that basil (Linalool) is the safer option relative to basil (estragole, or not specified).  Many of the major EO suppliers (Camden Grey, New Directions Aromatics, Nature’s Garden, WSP and BB) carry only the estragole version.  The high Linalool EO is available, here:
https://www.lgbotanicals.com/Basil-Sweet-ct-Linalool-Essential-Oil_p_225.html
https://www.edenbotanicals.com/basil-sweet-linalool-organic.html
https://www.planttherapy.com/basil-linalool-essential-oil
https://av-at.com/basil-linalool-usa/

It’s definitely pricey.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’ve finally started testing EOs for scent retention and acceleration behavior.  I picked out six floral or grassy(?) EOs that I thought might accelerate trace. All of the EOs are from Camden Grey.  I used them at 3% ppo to match what I’m doing in parallel FO testing.  I was surprised that Palmarosa moved as fast or faster than Ylang Ylang and that Patchouli was pretty average.  My recipe is 35% tallow, 10% refined Shea, 25% coconut and the rest liquid oils. The oils were at 90 F when I added the lye, which was probably a little cooler.  I mixed the batter to a stable emulsion using a mini blender. The EOs were mixed in with a small spatula and left to sit undisturbed between observations, which were frequent at the beginning and then more spread out (up to 5 min intervals) towards the end.  The batter in the small cups was 80F + after an hour, which is when I stopped recording.

From slowest to fastest for trace stages (as explained below):

*Ghost trace* (dripped batter leaves a ghost trace on the surface of the batter, but there is no relief)
Amyris, Geranium, Patchouli, Pettigrain
Palmarosa, Ylang Ylang

*Ribbon trace* (a ribbon of batter will stay on the surface for at least 1-2 minutes)
Geranium, Patchouli
Amyris, Pettigrain
Palmarosa, Ylang Ylang (the Palmarosa was looking a bit clumpy at this stage)

*Soft Peak* (just getting to the same look as the soft peak stage of beaten egg whites; easy to tap out)
Patchouli
Pettigrain
Geranium
Amyris
Ylang Ylang
Palmarosa

*Stiff Peak *
Amyris (did not reach this stage in an hour)
Geranium
Patchouli
Pettigrain
Ylang Ylang
Palmarosa

I covered the cups and put them on a heating pad at high for 2 hours.  I‘m thinking now that I may repeat this with the EOs at 6% for the scent retention comparisons I will do over the coming year.

I would like to know if the relative patterns are consistent with the experiences of others.  For example, do Amyris and Geranium behave well for you compared with Ylang Ylang and Palmarosa? And what about Patchouli.  I heard a lot about it accelerating, but it was middle of the road to slow in this test.

ETA: @HowieRoll @szaza @KiwiMoose @lsg @Jackie Tobey If you have had similar experiences with these EOS, or have had results that are inconsistent with what I observed, especially for Palmarosa, I would love to know.  TIA.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’ve finally started testing EOs for scent retention and acceleration behavior.  I picked out six floral or grassy(?) EOs that I thought might accelerate trace. All of the EOs are from Camden Grey.  I used them at 3% ppo to match what I’m doing in parallel FO testing.  I was surprised that Palmarosa moved as fast or faster than Ylang Ylang and that Patchouli was pretty average.  My recipe is 35% tallow, 10% refined Shea, 25% coconut and the rest liquid oils. The oils were at 90 F when I added the lye, which was probably a little cooler.  I mixed the batter to a stable emulsion using a mini blender. The EOs were mixed in with a small spatula and left to sit undisturbed between observations, which were frequent at the beginning and then more spread out (up to 5 min intervals) towards the end.  The batter in the small cups was 80F + after an hour, which is when I stopped recording.
> 
> From slowest to fastest for trace stages (as explained below):
> 
> *Ghost trace* (dripped batter leaves a ghost trace on the surface of the batter, but there is no relief)
> Amyris, Geranium, Patchouli, Pettigrain
> Palmarosa, Ylang Ylang
> 
> *Ribbon trace* (a ribbon of batter will stay on the surface for at least 1-2 minutes)
> Geranium, Patchouli
> Amyris, Pettigrain
> Palmarosa, Ylang Ylang (the Palmarosa was looking a bit clumpy at this stage)
> 
> *Soft Peak* (just getting to the same look as the soft peak stage of beaten egg whites; easy to tap out)
> Patchouli
> Pettigrain
> Geranium
> Amyris
> Ylang Ylang
> Palmarosa
> 
> *Stiff Peak *
> Amyris (did not reach this stage in an hour)
> Geranium
> Patchouli
> Pettigrain
> Ylang Ylang
> Palmarosa
> 
> I covered the cups and put them on a heating pad at high for 2 hours.  I‘m thinking now that I may repeat this with the EOs at 6% for the scent retention comparisons I will do over the coming year.
> 
> I would like to know if the relative patterns are consistent with the experiences of others.  For example, do Amyris and Geranium behave well for you compared with Ylang Ylang and Palmarosa? And what about Patchouli.  I heard a lot about it accelerating, but it was middle of the road to slow in this test.


Sorry for being a dummy but could you please explain further?  
EG - after an hour of sitting, the Palmarosa was at the stiff peak stage?  So when was it at the ghost swirl stage?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Sorry for being a dummy but could you please explain further?
> EG - after an hour of sitting, the Palmarosa was at the stiff peak stage?  So when was it at the ghost swirl stage?



I didn’t give the times above because the timing at the very beginning was somewhat influenced by how long it took me to get each EO stirred into a cup before I could start recording and then I was trying to take notes. (Have you ever seen that clip from the I Love Lucy TV show of Lucy in the candy factory?  ).

That being said, the Palmarosa EO reached “ghost trace“ almost immediately.  Geranium and Patchouli were slower than Amyris and Pettigrain, which were slower than Palmarosa and Ylang Ylang, but all were at ghost trace within the first 5 minutes after being mixed into the batter. Palmarosa reached ribbon stage by the next time I checked the cup (the four minute mark), while Geranium and Patchouli took 15 minutes to get to that stage. Palmarosa reached the soft peak stage at the 10 minute mark, Geranium at 21 minutes and Patchouli at 45 minutes.  Palmarosa was getting unworkable/stiff at 22 minutes, but geranium and Patchouli took almost an hour to get stiff.  Ylang Ylang was stiff after 31 minutes.  Maybe I need to make a timeline that shows when each EO reached each stage!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I use Palmarosa and Patchouli EOs regularly.  I used Ylang Ylang once but then switched to FO (I used a blend of all three EOs for one soap I made and it moved very quickly).


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@KiwiMoose do you think Palmarosa accelerates trace at all? It sounds like you‘re not having issues with it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> @KiwiMoose do you think Palmarosa accelerates trace at all? It sounds like you‘re not having issues with it.


Perhaps a little, but I always use it in a blend so it's hard to say.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I‘m planning to do another round of eo testing soon and thought I should summarize the good information in this thread first, so here goes. I apologize in advance if I missed any single eo information.

List of essential oils that last 6 months or more (unless otherwise indicated) in cp soap. Contributors:* Shunt2011, HowieRoll, Mobjack Bay, Millie, KiwiMoose, Soaper for Life, Dawni, Hawksquill, AliOop *(A) = accelerates. Be sure to check usage rates for essential oils in soap, lotions and other B&B products before deciding how much to use (see supplier website, EOCalc.com, Tisserand and Young *book*, aromaweb.com) Bonus: tips for increasing scent retention summarized at the bottom.

Amyris - yes, but soft, for 3% at 3+ months
Anise (Star) - yes, yes, for > 1 yr at <1%, but scent is light, yes >2 yrs
Balsam Peru -
Basil (sweet) yes, yes at <1% in a blend last >1 yr (no A, used in swirled soap), (A)
Benzoin resinoid - yes, 2 yrs 
Bergamot (recent discussion of this one fading fast) - doesn't last as strong
Black pepper -
Cedar (Virginian) - yes
Cedar (unspecified) - yes, >2 yrs
Cinnamon (leaf) - yes, (A)
Clary sage -
Clove - yes, yes for >1 yr at very low conc., (A)
Copaiba balsam -
Dalmatian sage -
Eucalyptus -
Eucalyptus Lemon - little goes a long way in a blend and it lasts forever
Fir Needle (Siberian) - lasts forever
Geranium - yes, yes for 3% after 3+ months, yes
Ginger - probably, but that’s a guess
Ho wood - 
Labdanum Resinoid - yes, >2 yrs
Lavandin - I use lavandin now and feel that it lasts better (than lavender)
Lavender (40/42) -  fades for me, even at 5% so I hope I can find the one that sticks!, yes, >2 yrs, yes for 18 mo.+
Lemongrass - yes, yes at 3-5%, yes, at least a year
Litsea cubeba (May Chang) - yes, yes at 3-5%, yes, >2 yrs, yes for 11 months 
Neroli -
Orange 10x - I use 5-fold and it doesn't really last, 6-fold very weak at 3% after 3 months even with various “anchors” such as clay and cornstarch
Orange wax - scent holds for > 1 year when used as a base oil (2-5%) but not as bright as orange EO
Palmarosa - yes, yes for 3% after 3+ months (A), yes >2 yrs, yes for >1 yr (A)
Patchouli - yes, definitely, yes >18 months at 5% (very mild A in some recipes), yes, >2 yrs, yes, >1 yr
Peppermint - yes, yes at 2% or less,  yes, for >1 yr but fades (also loses tingle)
Pettigrain - I use the "natural blend" and it definitely lasts, yes for 3% after 3+ months (possible mild A in some recipes)
Rosemary - yes
Rosewood - no
Sandalwood (very expensive) -
Spearmint - lasts forever!, >2 yrs
Tea tree - 2 yrs
Vetiver -
Ylang Ylang #1 - yes, 3 yrs in a blend
Ylang Ylang #3 - yes, yes at 3% after 3+ months (A)

Suggestions for increasing the retention of eos in soap:

Many find that scents are retained better in eo blends
Store soaps in closed containers - plastic clamshell (HowieRoll), cardboard trading card storage boxes work well, too (Mobjack Bay)
Use more saturated fats, store at lower temperature, use less water in recipe (aromasuzie)
Anchors have been discussed in other threads, but the jury remains out.
An article on storing EOs:
https://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/blog/articles/how-to-store-essential-oils-to-maximize-oil-life.html

General information about EOs, including how they are produced:
All About Essential Oils


----------



## AliOop

Thank you so much for this! I’m curious that no one gave an (A) for clove, cinnamon, or basil. All of those accelerate significantly for me, esp the first two in even minute amounts.


----------



## Zing

Wowza.  I just bookmarked this.  Thank you for compiling!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

AliOop said:


> Thank you so much for this! I’m curious that no one gave an (A) for clove, cinnamon, or basil. All of those accelerate significantly for me, esp the first two in even minute amounts.


I didn’t ask about acceleration in my original question, but would like to add that in as we move forward.  Many use eo in blends, which can make it more challenging to sort out the culprits.  I added your info above.


----------



## Tara_H

AliOop said:


> Thank you so much for this! I’m curious that no one gave an (A) for clove, cinnamon, or basil. All of those accelerate significantly for me, esp the first two in even minute amounts.


I had to read the post a couple of times before I realised it wasn't saying that @AliOop accelerates   
If it needs another vote I've experienced cinnamon accelerating at 0.5g in 500g oils.


----------



## soapmaker

Lavender 40/42 fades in a couple months for me. Interesting that some feel lasts! Where is it purchased?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

While looking for info on benzoin, I found a post that groups EOs based on tendency to accelerate in cp soap. I’m thinking about creating a reference table that includes the longevity info, acceleration behavior and scent notes. Will share if I do.






						EO behaving badly
					

I tried a forum search, so forgive me if there is an existing thread about this topic. But, can anyone recommend a resource for EO behavior in CP soaping?   Is clove really that naughty, does mint sometimes cause seizing, etc. I have found some wonderful blending advice and a lot of good basic...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I just recently opened up a box of stored ZNSC (slight recipe mod) from late December 2019 that I made using an eo blend of 65% lavandin 25% patchouli and 10% litsea.  The soap also contained 2% orange wax.  Much to my delight, the lavandin’s lavender note is still there.  Almost two years of curing did not create a miracle lather, but the soap smells great.


----------



## Zing

It was good to revisit this thread again.  I use EOs exclusively.  I store cured soaps in cardboard boxes.  I add in cotton balls with drops of the same EO.


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> It was good to revisit this thread again.  I use EOs exclusively.  I store cured soaps in cardboard boxes.  I add in cotton balls with drops of the same EO.


That's a good idea, @Zing Do you punch any holes in your boxes? I store my cured soaps in cardboard boxes too.


----------



## Zing

maryloucb said:


> That's a good idea, @Zing Do you punch any holes in your boxes? I store my cured soaps in cardboard boxes too.


Yes, I cut holes in the sides and top of shoe boxes.  I recently had a bad experience with DOS so after finding advice here, I now line the bottom with a paper towel and toss in NEW (not used) silica gel packs.


----------



## maryloucb

Scents that have lasted 6 months + for me:
Peppermint
Spearmint
Rosemary
Thyme
Lemongrass
Fir needle
Clove (used in very small amounts)
Ginger
Bergamot
Litsea


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> Yes, I cut holes in the sides and top of shoe boxes.  I recently had a bad experience with DOS so after finding advice here, I now line the bottom with a paper towel and toss in NEW (not used) silica gel packs.


I don't have holes in my boxes, but am thinking I might punch some. I live in a VERY dry climate (Colorado @9000ft) so the humidity is always very low. I use parchment paper at the bottom of the boxes.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@maryloucb I’m curious about the bergamot since some have found that it fades fast.  Was it in a blend?  Maybe @Zing can chime in too since he is another bergamot fan.  I would love to use it but worry about the fading.

I store my eo soaps in cardboard trading card boxes that don’t have air holes. I move them into the boxes when they’re 6-8 weeks into the cure and haven’t had any issues with DOS to date.  I live in a humid region and along a coast, but the AC helps to keep the humidity down in the house during the summer. One batch of stored soap is almost 2 years old, but most are in the range of 6-12 months old.


----------



## maryloucb

Mobjack Bay said:


> @maryloucb I’m curious about the bergamot since some have found that it fades fast.  Was it in a blend?  Maybe @Zing can chime in too since he is another bergamot fan.  I would love to use it but worry about the fading.


I do use bergamot in a couple of blends—one is with bay rum (or clove-whichever I have,) lime, litsea and orange. The other is with cedarwood


----------



## N4YNOVA

Zing said:


> It was good to revisit this thread again.  I use EOs exclusively.  I store cured soaps in cardboard boxes.  I add in cotton balls with drops of the same EO.


hii! what effect does storing the eo soap in boxes have? i live in florida and i’m not sure insulating heat will have a negative impact


----------



## Zing

N4YNOVA said:


> hii! what effect does storing the eo soap in boxes have? i live in florida and i’m not sure insulating heat will have a negative impact


I believe the main reason for storing in cardboard boxes is not to insulate, but to keep dust away.  EOs tend to fade so my hope is that EO on cottonballs can help prevent that.


----------



## N4YNOVA

Zing said:


> I believe the main reason for storing in cardboard boxes is not to insulate, but to keep dust away.  EOs tend to fade so my hope is that EO on cottonballs can help prevent that.


that’s pretty smart! i’ve been making unscented soaps to nail my foundation. used lavender and camphor and it’s such a light subtle effect. seems like nothing there. later i found out, oils just fade. will try this out. thanks!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

maryloucb said:


> Scents that have lasted 6 months + for me:
> Peppermint
> Spearmint
> Rosemary
> Thyme
> Lemongrass
> Fir needle
> Clove (used in very small amounts)
> Ginger
> Bergamot
> Litsea


Thanks for this.


----------



## Daisy

SoaperForLife said:


> Don't know how you can get Lavender 40/42 to last two years.... my batch made in May was rapidly losing it's scent.


Try adding some Rosemary EO- not a lot though: ratio of 1:3 or 1:4 Rosemary to Lavender 40/42


----------



## Dawni

I just recently checked some year old bars.

My black pepper, elemi and neroli sticks.

Others need to second this to get them on the list lol

Edit:
Does anyone notice some EOs stick in "regular" soaps but not in salt bars or soleseifes?


----------



## alex777

No tricks are needed with the following, and the Volant ES that stick are:

Lime EO
Bergamot EO
Vetiver EO
Lemongrass EO


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Mobjack Bay said:


> If you use EOs, have any of the following lasted 6 months or longer for you? TIA


To fill a few gaps in this list, I've added *peru balsam, ginger, and combava (kaffir lime leaf)* into this FA profile survey, that also evolved into a single-EO project:





						CO76, CO92, MCT: Lauric Oil Comparison
					

I've gone crazy and ordered hydrogenated coconut oil (“CO92”), which is about to arrive soon. Not sure if I'll notice any difference to regular/virgin coconut oil (“CO76”) when it comes to soapmaking. There wasn't much to talk about with palm kernel oil, babaçu, or murumuru either (except the...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Anyone, feel free to remind me in 6+ months to review how they're going!


----------



## winusuren

KiwiMoose said:


> Patchouli and Palmarosa still lasting after one year ( possible acceleration with Palmarosa)
> Spearmint and Rosemary blend lasting after 11 months
> Litsea lasting after 11 months (no acceleration)
> Lemongrass not too bad but not as good as Litsea
> Anise going strong in a blend with lavender after 6 months
> Ylang Ylang and Lavender faded, as have all citrus


Could you please share the ratio of Spearmint and Rosemary blend?  Last time I made a blend of Eucalyptus and Spearmint - 1:2. Though the smell was wonderful, it created a little burning sensation on my skin.


----------



## Zing

winusuren said:


> Could you please share the ratio of Spearmint and Rosemary blend?  Last time I made a blend of Eucalyptus and Spearmint - 1:2. Though the smell was wonderful, it created a little burning sensation on my skin.


I'm not @KiwiMoose altho' our products are frequently confused.   I get my usage rates from this trusted source, Find Free Essential Oil Blends - Essential Oil Calculator .


----------

